# Bringing my gf to Japan during Covid



## UKei (8 mo ago)

Hi all, 
I was wondering if anyone has had any luck bringing their girlfriends/boyfriends over to Japan during the "no tourism" period? Any loopholes, tips or suggestions would be appreciated!
Thanks in advance


----------

